# My First Time On A Horse



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

Its my friends horse and hes called Laddie and thats my friend on him and ONE of me, im 6ft 3 so if the horse looks small, yeah....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love him! 
No wonder you are looking at draft horses...you would be able to touch the ground on my guy.


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I love him!
> No wonder you are looking at draft horses...you would be able to touch the ground on my guy.


 
Told you im a big guy XD im only 19 aswell (since April 11th) I loved it, it was awesome!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, he's gorgeous! You do look mighty tall on him!

Though I'm sure you look very tall when you're not a horse too... o.0

Ha ha.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

aww that's so darn cute!!!!! He looks like a little pony under you though LOL!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

How tall was the horse, btw?


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> How tall was the horse, btw?


 
Hes....2secs, just asking lol 14.2h


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

14.2hh is how tall my girl is - she's fits me perfectly, I'm only 5'4". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

No wonder you look so big on him! That's a pony.


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> No wonder you look so big on him! That's a pony.


 
He's a Highland Irish, and hes 17 years old


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah. Yeah, I think that's on the tall end for them. 

He's very cute.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like your a natural. Makes you want one of your own doesn't it?


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Looks like your a natural. Makes you want one of your own doesn't it?


 
Very much so! It was so cool, being even taller than everyone else and the looks you get off some of the passer byers are pricless . Really hope i find my own now.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

That's awesome! I hope you find one you like.


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

manhirwen said:


> That's awesome! I hope you find one you like.


Cheers, im on the hunt for a Clydesdale lol


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

btw you're kinda cute


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

manhirwen said:


> btw you're kinda cute


I second that!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Cute pony!
I love clydesdales! Good luck with your horse search!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

trashcore said:


> I second that!


I have to agree.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Love the pic of your friend galloping Laddie...Such picturesque landscape! I love it!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks pretty darn good. I hope you are able to find one of your own and it is everything you want. I agree that last pic is beautiful. Good luck in your search. Another horse crazy person is always a welcome addition to this world. ;p


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Manhirwen-- You said it, but we were all thinking it.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Manhirwen-- You said it, but we were all thinking it.


Pfft. Too true.


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

This still about the horse or me being apparently "cute" which im far from lol I need a hair trim


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> you would be able to touch the ground on my guy.


Exactly my thought. I have a small horse myself (although I'm not short, ha-ha-ha, but I like the fact that ground is close in case of something). 

Very cute horse, btw!


----------



## Armageddon (May 6, 2009)

Ive been told of a "Bay, White Blaze" that is for sale, can anyone tell me any info on them?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Armageddon said:


> Ive been told of a "Bay, White Blaze" that is for sale, can anyone tell me any info on them?


 That just means that it's a dark brown color with black mane and tail, and a white stripe down it's face.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Armageddon said:


> Told you im a big guy XD im only 19 aswell (since April 11th) I loved it, it was awesome!


DANG you are a year younger than me (give or take) but I have a friend who is 21 and he's 6'7" OMG I haven't put him on any horses yet lol. I'm waiting for a nice 17.3H horse to come along! lol:lol:


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Ha, looks like you need to adjust the stirrups a bit there big guy, lol!!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> 14.2hh is how tall my girl is - she's fits me perfectly, I'm only 5'4". Ha ha ha.



wow... I'm 5'3 and I have a 17.1h TB and an 18.2 Clyde I ride... I thought they fit me well :lol:
I like the bigger horses since I'm so gosh darn short.

Good luck with the Clyde search, they are wonderful to own but are about double the upkeep of other light weight breeds like my TB and my Paint.
My brother, who is a bigger, taller guy, rides the Clyde mostly, he looks darn good on her. I still prefer my TB, he's my first horse


----------

